# -  2012.

## Tanyuha

1  2012. -  ? :Wow:

----------


## .

.        7

----------


## lilik2003



----------


## Toree

:quest:     ?    ?  ,  ?

----------


## mvf

http://mvf.klerk.ru/nb/307_17.htm

----------

> http://mvf.klerk.ru/nb/307_17.htm


,     -     ,   ,    . 

      -  . 

 ,            . 

,         -. ,            .        . 
             . 

        . ,        . 

, ,  " "      :Smilie: 

 ,    -     ,  1  2011.

 ,         "   ". 

         ,        .  , 1.           !

 , 8  5 .169     
      ()     .

----------


## .

> . ,        .


   ,         ?        
  1 , ,      ,    26 .  29,

----------


## _N

-,   -  ? 1    .

----------

> ,         ?        
>   1 , ,      ,    26 .  29,


,   ,             " " .

    ,      1999 . 

          ,           .  " "     ,     . 

,          ,              .         ,    5  6 .169  .

----------


## YUM

/   -,   :  ? 
  ,   " ",    ,   : "   ,       "? 
  ,       "   "       " ",  " "    -,        .  , ,         ,   ""    .  .
  .

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

> 


 - -... () "  "

p.s.    "".....

----------


## _N

26  2011,     ?    , -    ?

----------


## mvf

> ?


.

----------

> 26  2011,     ?    , -    ?


  !     !
   -  !

  -      ,    ,        30  ,     9  2012  ..

----------


## .

> !     !
>    -  !


  :Smilie: 
      ))       22  .

----------

> ))       22  .


           30  2011.    -   30  2011 . 1231.
     -   ,     .

----------

> 26  2011,     ?    , -    ?


 http://./gov/results/?page=4,    26 ,       !

----------


## .

> 30  2011.


,     ,     .
,   ,    ?     , ?  :Smilie:   ,    26 ?

----------


## SENya78

,      ,      ,     .   ""   http://www.pravo.gov.ru/ -       :Smilie:

----------


## mvf

...          ...

----------


## SENya78

(  ,    100 %   26-  ) - ,        .
,     : "_ -,          (, , )      (, ,  ),          ,    (, ,  )   (, , )_".
    -?          .              (,   -     ),           ,    (,     )  -.

----------

> ,     ,     .
> ,   ,    ?     , ?   ,    26 ?


   ?
      ?
   ,       ?
   ! 
    ,        ,      ,     -    .     .

  .     ,     .      .

  .    ,      ? ?    !

----------


## SENya78

,           (  ,  ): http://www.garant.ru/hotlaw/federal/375472/

----------

,        .
http://./gov/results/17759/

  ,        -  -?

----------

"  ,        ,   ,       ..." ()

----------


## SENya78

> ,        -  -?


   ,    -           .      -  :Smilie:

----------

> "  ,        ,   ,       ..." ()


  ,         ,    -            ,          ,      ,    -  ..   ....

----------

** ,       ...

----------


## mvf

...     ""    ...

----------


## SENya78

,         : http://www.government.ru/gov/results/17759/

----------

4(!)    :



> )   5    () - ,     ()  ( ,  ),            ()  ()  ().     ,        . *,   ,   * ; 
> 
> )   5    () - ,     ()  ( ,  ),            ()  ()  ().     ,        5. *,   ,   * ;


  ...   ...  ...    ...

----------


## SENya78

> 4(!)    :
> 
>   ...   ...  ...    ...


    :    100  ( ),   200  ( ).   5       : 100 - 200 = -100.           "+",    "100".
 -      . 5.2 . 169       .

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

> ...


      ?

----------

*SENya78*,   , ,   **  (.)       ?
**  (.)       ?

----------

> 4(!)    :
> 
>   ...   ...  ...    ...


      ...

, ,                    





> "   (        ( ,  ),    )            -,                 ,   8         "  (  )"  5  -."

----------


## SENya78

> *SENya78*,   , ,   **  (.)       ?
> **  (.)       ?


       ,   . , ,   100 ,   200 -  ? .  ,   ,           ,       :Smilie:    ,     ,       .
,   ,        :Smilie:

----------


## SENya78

. 13 . 5.2 . 169    :
"   -,       ... [_  ,  -_],  ,       [__ ]". 

  ,   ,     ,

----------

...

    -    ...      ...

----------

,  ...
    23.05.1996 N 763
(.  17.11.2011)
"          ,           "



> 2.              " "             .


26 27 28 29 30 31 01
02 03 04 05 06 07 08
09 10 11 12 13 14 15
16 *17*

?

----------


## .

**,        17.12.1997 N 2- "   "



> ,   ,  ,   ,    ,    *       ,*                .


     .

----------


## mvf

...

----------


## SENya78

> ,  ...
>     23.05.1996 N 763
> (.  17.11.2011)
> "          ,           "
> 
> 26 27 28 29 30 31 01
> 02 03 04 05 06 07 08
> 09 10 11 12 13 14 15
> 16 *17*
> ...


      ,          ...
     :  , " "    -     .
,

----------

...   **   ...    ?  :Smilie: 

,   -    2-      ?    -  ?

----------


## SENya78

- " "     . 
www.pravo.gov.ru -       .

----------


## .

> -  ?


,    .           ,     www.pravo.gov.ru
      .            :Frown:

----------


## SENya78

: http://www.consultant.ru/online/base...e=LAW;n=124837
      ,

----------


## .

> ?
>       ?
>    ,       ?
>    ! 
>     ,        ,      ,     -    .     .
> 
>   .     ,     .      .
> 
>   .    ,      ? ?    !


- ,      ,   . -               :Wink:      .      .
     !             :Smilie:

----------

...    "   ",   ...
http://www.szrf.ru/

  ,   ...  ,   3  16.01.12 ( )   _1137

 7   =      = *24.01.2012*

 :   24.01.12    ,  24.01.12 -  ...  :Smilie:

----------


## SENya78

"  ",     C   24  1996 .  17- (.  . 6).

----------

*SENya78*, ... 15       ...     ...

      ...

----------


## SENya78

)   ,     ""  ""

----------

*SENya78*,    ?
   ,          24.01.12,   ,     ,    +7 ?

 :Smilie:

----------


## SENya78

:Smilie: 
 ,         
""   ,          ,        .      ,  24.01.2012 . -     .        .          ""      http://pravo.gov.ru/

----------

...           ...      " ", ..       ...
 -      ...

 :    1996  ,     ,           ...

----------


## SENya78

,     :Smilie:      ,        ,       .    ""   ""      :Smilie:

----------


## .

,    ,      1996 .    -   ,        -  
       ,      ,  .         :Big Grin:

----------


## SENya78

,   .      ,  ,    ,  , ,    -        1995 .         ,         :Smilie: 
   ,    1996 .         :Big Grin: 

 , ,  -      ,     .

----------

,    ,    ...:

"  5  ,        ()  ( ,  ),         ()  ()  ().       5  5 (  5   5).  ,   ,    -   ; 
  5  ,        ()  ( ,  ),         ()  ()  ().       5  5 (  5   5).  ,   ,    -   ;"

...  .

----------

,      20%     ?
    ,  3 ?  :Smilie:

----------


## vak

.      20% ... "    ..."       :Big Grin:

----------


## Proffet

> ,   3  16.01.12 ( )   _1137


  ,      26.12.2011 N 1137    ?

----------


## SENya78

> ,      26.12.2011 N 1137    ?


  :Smilie:     "" -  ,   .

** 

_    4    14.06.1994 N 5-     ,  ,            " ", " "    "   " ( - " ").  ,   , ,   " ",   " ",     ,           .      ,   , ,  ,  .   ,    ,   ,         .  2    :

1  -   ,               " ".           24  1996 . N 17-,            .    : " "   ,       ,         ;    , " "   ,                    , ..  " "      (  -  1,5 - 2      ). ,       -   " ".

          ,     . :   ,          07.04.2005 N 202,    " " ,   " ",  ,     12  2005    " " N 74      12  2005  (    15.04.2005 N -837).

         ,   3  231    26.10.2002 N 127- "  ()"     02.11.2002 (     08.04.2003 N 4).           .     " " - 28.10.2002,  " " - 02.11.2002.

  :      ,     06.06.2003 N 65- "         ,                    "     " " 10.06.2003                 , ..  10.07.2003 (     28.07.2004 N 03-59/04-2/1704).         " " - 09.06.2003.

2         -         14.06.1994 N 5-:  ,     ,       . ,   " "  ,   " ",        " ".       :    -  ,     24.02.2004 N 5- "      "  "    15.03.2004  " "        (  -   12.05.2005 N 74-3716/04-02-2008/05-2).  " "    17.03.2004.

     ,  ,       . ,             .  , ,   10 ,   ,   - " "  " "     .  ,       ,   "",      , ..           .

                 ,       " "  " ",    ,    ,       " "   "      " ( - )._

----------

*SENya78*,      :Smilie:

----------


## .

> ,      26.12.2011 N 1137    ?



      ,         :Wink:

----------


## SENya78

:Smilie: 
,  - "" ?  ,       -     ""     (    !    ,    ""  ""  )

----------


## SENya78

> ,


    ?     "",   ?
""      ,      ,            "" -   ,        .

----------


## .

> "",   ?


 ,   .          :Smilie: 




> ,        .


        24 .       -, -...   .





> ""


  .        -  .        . ,    ,     2-3     ,   ? 
          ?     .      ,    .
 ,        ,        .

----------

*.*, ,   , ,     -   ...  ...

----------


## SENya78

:Smilie:  
     :     -        -    (    "").     ( )   .
 ""    ,     .    -  .    - -  ,       ,      .       , ,   ,            .

----------


## .

> 


  :Smilie:   ,     ? 
  ,       ,        ,        :Big Grin:

----------

-...  ...        : ,      _1137...

 :Smilie:

----------


## SENya78

,    ,   ,  16-      .    ,  ""        ?          ,       "".
  " " (http://www.szrf.ru/)   ""    51  19  2011 . -       ?

----------


## SENya78

: http://www.pravo.gov.ru/laws/acts/3/49495155.html
              ,             -

----------


## Cessna

""
--------
       7      
         16  2012 . N 3


      ""
-------



        7     .

----------


## mvf

> ""


*Cessna*,      !      ,  ...

----------


## Cessna

*,*     ,   ,               . 

 , "  ",  3 ""     ,       16.01.2011,        24.01.2012. 
     ,      " ".

----------


## Proffet

> ""    ,     .    -  .    - -  ,       ,      .


      -  24  2012 , .. 
 1137     , 3  2012, 16  2012. . 417 
, . ))

----------


## mvf

> ,


        -  "".

----------


## SENya78

> -  24  2012 , ..  1137     , 3  2012, 16  2012. . 417 ))


,      ""?  ,   ,      : ,        1137? ,

----------


## Proffet

*SENya78*, ,        *.*.      :

           . (495) 628-60-84.
  -   .
 : 107078, . , . , . 48, . 1 
: (495) 628-65-22
: (495) 628-58-28 
,   ,  : webmaster@systema.ru

   .

----------

*.*,
  .
  ,   -     24 ?
    -    13 .  ?

----------


## mvf

.  -  .

----------


## MarinaIT

,
  ,   /    24.01?
       ?
 ,   24.01-  , - ?
 ,   /     1.04.2012,       ?

----------


## mvf

.

----------


## MarinaIT

-     ,      . 5 . 5              . 
 . 1. . 5  :                       1       .

----------


## mvf

... !       .    - /.    ...  20-      ?

----------


## MarinaIT

,   -  ?
  .
 ,     ?

----------


## mvf

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=437145

----------


## Proffet

> - 
> 
> 
> 
> 18.01.2012,   
> 
>          3  16.01.2012 .     26.12.2011  1137      () ,         (  ).           www.government.ru.
> 
>       -          .          ,    ,    .
> ...

----------


## katapusina

:Smilie:

----------


## svetuochek

( "")           .
  1137     ..      2     ( "") (  2  2   )
-  .     ..  ,     "",         ..     .....

----------


## Buh545

24.01.12 ,     1 :Frown:

----------


## Romer

> 24.01.12 ,     1


     8-   7-   "" .
 7-  2  ,   23.01.2012
   -       1.
 :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## _Tatyana_

> ( "")           .
>   1137     ..      2     ( "") (  2  2   )
> -  .     ..  ,     "",         ..     .....


       !  ...    !    . !

----------


## KocmosMars

> !  ...    !    . !


    ?

----------

-    ,   1137    ?!

----------


## dana

-,   , ?  :Wink:         -      "",     ( )       ( )   643 (, ,   810)  " ".  ,  " ",        ,  ,      ,  ...     ,   .   -?  :Wow:     - , ,      -  643  - 810?

----------


## Buh545

:Dezl: ,   ,     -...

----------


## dana

> ,   ,     -...


      ,  .       .

----------


## Buh545

> ,  .       .


    ?      ?

----------


## dana

> ?      ?


 ,      ,       ExtForms/PrnForms  ,       .

----------


## svetuochek

> -,   , ?         -      "",     ( )       ( )   643 (, ,   810)  " ".  ,  " ",        ,  ,      ,  ...     ,   .   -?     - , ,      -  643  - 810?


1C8.2 .
"  --  --"
 ": ,  , 643"
 10, 10, 11 -

----------


## dana

> 1C8.2 .
> "  --  --"
>  ": ,  , 643"
>  10, 10, 11 -


,    .  ,     - ... :Frown:

----------


## svetuochek

( "")          .
 5 "...  -  (),   (, ),     ,   (   ) -        ()    ()  ()..."

..   ..     ,   ?

       (  )     5:
1.   
1.

----------


## svetuochek

> ": ,  , 643"


, ,    " ",     .

----------

-. 19  .      1 ,   ...      .

----------


## dana

> , ,    " ",     .


 ?   810?   ,  -      -    ""  ...       ..

----------

2003    810...  ...   , !

----------


## Cessna

> .. , ,      -  643  - 810?


 643, .. 810     01.01.2004   - " 6/2003      ( ( 4217) 003-97) 014-2000"

----------


## dana

> 2003    810...  ...   , !


()          , 2011, ,   - "   -  RUR", ,  ,   810... ,  ,   \ 643  , ,    810 .

----------


## 2007

> ( "")           .
>   1137     ..      2     ( "") (  2  2   )
> -  .     ..  ,     "",         ..     .....


,   -  ,   .    .     ,   .      . (..   002,  004 )    ?      ,     - ,    ""    .      .       ?    -12,   ?   - .  1      .      -   .  -  ?      ,  -   ,    ... ,     ? :Mad:

----------

> ... !       .    - /.


 )  ,   -        ,      (.1  8 .169),     ?   1137   ,    .1  5 .5     ,  ,      .      ?      ,    --?!

----------

> ,  .       .


  1  .  .

----------


## Buh545

**,   ?

----------


## dana

> 1  .  .


   ?

----------


## Matorka

,  ,        /    ?       , .. ?

----------

.      1137         ,     ,     .  .  .     .   -  ,     .

----------

1 8.2 ,  .!!!

----------


## svetuochek

> 1  .  .


    -.  ,    ,  2.0 (2.0.31.7).

----------


## Cessna

> 1  2012. -  ?


 
 26.12.2011 N 1137
"     () ,        "

               26.12.2011 N 1137 "     () ,        "   .

  ,    " ",      "  ",    16.01.2012, N 3 (. 417). ,       .               .

   ,               ,           .

             ,  , ,      N 3,        7     , ..  24  2012 .

    5     ,            , ..  1  2012 .

            .

   ,  *  1  2012      ,     -.*

        .          ,            .

                ,    www.consultant.ru,          .

----------


## dana

,   ,    -   ()
,               ...       \,      ...

----------


## SENya78

,   ,      ,    -   01  2011 .           ,  ,

----------


## Buh545

24    ,  ,    ....

----------


## dana

> ,   ,      ,    -   01  2011 .           ,  ,


, ...   "",   "".    ,      .     . :Wink:

----------


## Dimple

-  :War: 
  21  (),  -   ,   ,   ,   
   ,   3  16.01.2012     ?    ?  ,   ?? 
 :EEK!:

----------


## Buh545

!     ,     1,      ,       24.01.12,     , " ,   ",

----------


## Maraser

!    ,  ,         - " "?        :Embarrassment:

----------


## mvf

> - " "?


    ... ... ?   ""?

----------


## Maraser

98  .     ,   ,       1, 3, 4    " ".    ,        1 .        .      ,   -    1   / -   .

----------

*mvf*,              :Smilie:

----------


## Maraser

.

----------

,      1137:
http://mvf.klerk.ru/nb/307_17.htm



> 1 -     -      .   -                "** ";


    _1137



> )   1 -     -      .   -          **;


 1    ( )  :Smilie:

----------

*!*

    ,      !

*- N ___  "__" __________________ (1)

------------------------------------------------------ (1)*

----------



----------

[]      ,     ?
?

 N ___  "__" __________________ (1)

----------


## loralei

> *!*
> 
>     ,      !
> 
> *- N ___  "__" __________________ (1)
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------ (1)*


 

-  134   30   2012 . (1)
  -   -  - (1)

----------


## koshhka

> *!*
> 
>     ,      !
> 
> *- N ___  "__" __________________ (1)
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------ (1)*


   /,       1:

 --- ---

----------


## mvf

" --".

----------

>

----------

*koshhka*,   (!) ...
*mvf* ...  :Smilie:

----------

> ,   -  ,   .    .     ,   .      . (..   002,  004 )    ?      ,     - ,    ""    .      .       ?    -12,   ?   - .  1      .      -   .  -  ?      ,  -   ,    ... ,     ?


      .  01.01.12   ,        -      1137..  24.01.12   ,  24.01.12   ...       ...    -12    ..   ,

----------


## koshhka

> *koshhka*,   (!) ...
> *mvf* ...


  ! ()
      /....

----------


## svetuochek

> -12    ..   **,


  ,  ? 
        -12   /.    -?

----------


## mvf

... http://www.garant.ru/news/377578/

_            ._

    : "  ,  ".

----------


## KocmosMars

?         ?

----------


## FA

, 16-32:
     16      26  2011  N 1137
25  2012

  417     16  N 3     26  2011  N 1137 "     () ,        ".    ""       .

       7     .           ,       () ,     ,    24  2012 .

,              26  2011  N 1137,             .

----------


## Dimple

: 


 :Drug:

----------


## Dimple

-       ,       .           .

,      -   ,              . ,         ,     417.

 ,         .             .        ,        .

http://www.buhvesti.ru/2011_news/pub...-fakturakh.htm

----------


## Dimple

http://mvf.klerk.ru/nb/309_01.htm

1)  4    :

" 4.     ,  ,            " ", " ", "   "    ()  " -  " (www.pravo.gov.ru).

http://pravo.gov.ru/laws/?num=3

    ,  1137.......  :  19  2012.  ,   *.*     ??  :Wow:

----------


## mvf

> ,  ,


      ?

----------

*Dimple*,  ...    ,     ...

,             :
http://pravo.gov.ru:8080/appearance/...WebForm.aspx#3

----------


## Dimple

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9D%...B0%D0%BA%D1%82


2.   :

      ,
      .
         (,    ).

----------


## Dimple

,       :War:

----------


## Edolorin

:

  99%  1137    3     16/01/2012      ""    ,                3,    ;

  1%  1137     ,      ,       3,      "" .

  ,      ,                  01/04/2012.  .

----------

,    () .

 -     ...

----------


## Maraser

! ,       -.        ?          ,     .   1     .

----------


## mvf

> ,


 ,      "". 
*Maraser*,        ?  ?    128 ?

----------


## Maraser

""           2012.      ,

----------


## katapusina

> ""           2012.      ,


  ,   .    " ".

,        -     .
  ,  :Smilie:

----------


## mvf

> 


:  ,  ,    .



> 


,      ...  ,     ,    ...

----------


## rnb09

> 


   ,  , .

----------

,        ...

----------


## Baby_fresh

? 
     ?

      ,      ,   .      ,        .

        ,                .       ?

     .      1.    .      . 

    .      .

----------


## svetuochek

> ,        ...


 :Rotate:   :Wow:

----------


## Proffet

-  ?  "  -        "      .    "/ ", "   "       ?

----------

-   .    )))     ,       .         ,   , .       ,   .   ,  ...

----------


## dana

,   \   " "   810...  :Wink:  ,     ... ,      ? :Hmm:       ?

----------

...        2*3*-   :Smilie: ))

----------


## baby_fresh

1  8.          .   ,  2.0 (2.0.31.7)

----------

> ...        2*3*-  ))


   13, 16  18 .   ,  ...

----------


## Edolorin

. 
         ,          1  2012 .       2   .
,        .      -.   :Cool: 
" ".   :Mad:

----------

.         643  810?             176-  4.12.2000.    .      0,00   ?

----------


## Edolorin

643, ..   810  .
 ,    .

----------

**, 810  10  ...  2003 ...    ... ,  ...

----------


## Tanyatr

2.0.32.4  24.01.2012    -...

----------

*Tanyatr*,        ,       ...      ...

   ,     .    ,   - .

----------

> **, 810  10


      ?

----------


## mvf

.  6/2003 .    ?

----------

> .  6/2003 .    ?


 


> 176-  4.12.2000.


       -  . _      _         ""   "  810".

----------

...    810...    /

----------


## maribora

> ,   -  ,   .    .     ,   .      . (..   002,  004 )    ?      ,     - ,    ""    .      .       ?    -12,   ?   - .  1      .      -   .  -  ?      ,  -   ,    ... ,     ?


 ,   ,  .   .   .     "" ,   ,   -      -       04.02.10.   ,     "     ".  .      ,   ...  1  ,    .

----------


## svetuochek

-12     ?

----------

,   ..     ./    1    , ..   .  ,    ,       2 ""?  112,    2  .

----------


## KocmosMars

/   .    15,    ,    .    1    .         ?

----------

*KocmosMars*,  ** ,    ...

  Sony     Sony

----------


## KocmosMars

> KocmosMars,   ,    ...
> 
>   Sony     Sony


.     .     .        ,       /?

----------

** ...        ...

----------


## KocmosMars

> ...        ...


.            .          /   .     .

----------

"  "   /????????????
 :Frown:

----------

, ...   -     ?         1     1.

----------


## SENya78

,   . ,    -  :     -

----------


## Buh545

,  ...    2011     -  ,  , .      .     :   -   1137 ( , ,      , ..   ,           ),  ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> , ..   ,


   ?  ?  ,   ?   /  ?

----------


## Buh545

(  -. )

----------


## savichi05

,     " "  /?

----------


## Buh545



----------


## KocmosMars

.      1    .  ?

----------


## Buh545

,     ,    . ,     .

----------


## KocmosMars

> ,     ,    . ,     .


   .    .    .

----------


## hosster

24  ,      .

----------


## SENya78

> -   1137 ( , ,      , ..   ,           ),  ?


      (),         -:        -

----------


## Proffet

> .    .    .


)))



> -
> 	       -   ,       26.12.11  1137,  .      ,              -. ,      .
> 	,     1137    -,  -,       -,      .           .
> 	         ,     3   16.01.12.       .
> 27  2012, 17:01


http://www.rnk.ru//news/tax/document179942.phtml

----------


## Buh545

*SENya78*,   .    ?

----------


## SENya78

*Buh545*, 
,      -.      ,    (  )    :Smilie:

----------


## Buh545

> *Buh545*, 
> ,      -.      ,    (  )


     ? :Redface:

----------


## SENya78

-.

----------


## Buh545

! . :yes:

----------


## Sergio79

:
       ?

----------


## vak

/  ...
- ,       -   -           .
:   / (    )   ,    :
-  -  -      ( .    ,     )
-  -      ,      .  
,     -      ,       (  -        -       )...
          .
   ?

----------


## swetlana5.83

.
   , ,           /. " ,   -  ,        /.    / ""  ,    ."  ,     /.

----------


## Ale-x-e-y

31  2012 .  03-07-15/11


```
...     "  
 "   2012 ,      
  ,    1  2012 , 
      , 
      
  2  2000 . N 914
```

----------

:
   -.PDF

 01.05.12 -    .

----------


## katapusina

> 31  2012 .  03-07-15/11
> 
> 
> ```
> ...     "  
>  "   2012 ,      
>   ,    1  2012 , 
>       , 
>       
> ...


 :Rotate: 

!

----------

**,   ...      , , ,  ,   ,       ...

----------


## katapusina

> **,   ...      , , ,  ,   ,       ...


+++     :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

: "  "!   :Wow:

----------


## KocmosMars

> 01.05.12 -    .

----------

..         ?

----------


## Cessna

> ..         ?


,   : 

"  ,      "   "   2012 ,        ,    1  2012 ,       ,         2  2000 . N 914 "         -, **       ".

----------


## SENya78

" "

----------


## data

> : ,  _____________________________________(7)


    ,  -   -.  , -. ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Tvani1

-   ? -  .....

----------


## svetuochek

*Tvani1*, 



> 31  2012 .  03-07-15/11
> :
> ...     "  
>  "   2012 ,      
>   ,    1  2012 , 
>       , 
> 
>   2  2000 . N 914

----------


## Tvani1

,

----------


## Proffet

,

----------


## dana

- ?               .      .  ,        "".  ,  ,    - -  ? :Wow:

----------


## mvf

> 


   .

----------


## dana

> .


, .  :Big Grin:         ,       ...

----------

,   -  ,        /   ???
       /,            ""??

----------

> ,



   ?  ,  ?

----------


## mvf

03.02.12 N -4-3/1657@.

----------

!  ,       - ( ).   : 
.5 .168   "   (, ),        (  ),          145        ,      -      .            "  ()".
    ,    .    (  ).       ,  -,      - ( )????
 !

----------


## mvf

> - ( )?


!!!

----------

> 03.02.12 N -4-3/1657@.


, !!!

----------


## Buh545

,   .      -,  03.02.12 N -4-3/1657@ ??

----------

,        ..      ?  - ?

----------

> .
>    , ,           /. " ,   -  ,        /.    / ""  ,    ."  ,     /.


   ,      .   914 .

----------

,        11.       (),  .     03   ,    ,   .    ,  100 .    ,  :   \ (  , ..   .,  )   ? ,  ,    .     100   ,    ,  -   . 
    . 03-07-09\44    30.11.2011?     ,      ,   ,    .

----------


## Buh545

**, 


> Ale-x-e-y
>     31  2012 .  03-07-15/11
> 
> :
> ...     "  
>  "   2012 ,      
>   ,    1  2012 , 
>       , 
> 
>   2  2000 . N 914


     ?

----------

> .
>    , ,           /. " ,   -  ,        /.    / ""  ,    ."  ,     /.


, - ,          ((

----------

> 03.02.12 N -4-3/1657@.


  ,   ,      -.

----------


## Buh545

**,    ,     .       ,    .         ,  ,   01.04.2012   ,        -,   .

----------


## KocmosMars

,   ,        .   .        ,  ,              .          .   ?

----------


## mvf

.

----------


## KocmosMars

> .


   .             .        ?

----------


## mvf

,  .

----------


## KocmosMars

> ,  .


.

----------

,   ,          ... 
 -     -... 
    -?         ,     ""    ..  ,       -,      -? 
    : "  1 -      -      .    -          ;"
(    26.12.2011 N 1137 "     () ,        ").

----------


## AnnaPush

> : "  1 -      -      .    -          ;"


   :    -                  
     ....

----------


## mvf

> 


 :    ** .

----------


## AnnaPush

> .


  ?

----------


## Edolorin

-,    ,     ?

    .     , .

----------


## YUM

> ?


,    ... ...  .
, ,       ,   -  .
        . :Wink: 
   -.

----------


## YUM

,   -    "",   "  "    .     . 

  -4-3/1657@
" 
       4  1 " -"   4  2 " -"      -     ,      . "
, - ,    ...  ...
 :Wink:

----------


## AnnaPush

> ,    ... ...  .


 1  ? , ,   :Smilie:        . 




> ...


  :Frown:

----------

> **,    ,     .       ,    .         ,  ,   01.04.2012   ,        -,   .


 !         -   ,        -         .   31.01.2012   ",     ".    ,    169. 
 1137 ,    914 (.)
    (   01 )         - ,  ,   .. --    .
    24.01.2012

----------


## 2007

..          01.04.2012 ?

----------


## bestalex79

!
 ,   2         ,  ,     ,        ?

----------


## katapusina

> !
>  ,   2         ,  ,     ,        ?




 .    - ! :Wink:

----------


## YUM

> .. --    .
>     24.01.2012


       ? :Wink: 
       ..  - .       " " :Wink:

----------

> ?
>        ..  - .       " "


" ."   .      ,      . ):

----------

,    .      "",    /   , ,    1137  /   ""  "",    "" - .      /   1?      . ""?        "".         :   . ""  "",    /   "".   . ..)))

----------

> ,    .      "",    /   , ,    1137  /   ""  "",    "" - .      /   1?      . ""?        "".         :   . ""  "",    /   "".   . ..)))


  ,     .     !       !

----------


## Golubka008

6.   ?    " ".     ,       /  ,     .  :Embarrassment:

----------


## mvf

> /


   ""?

----------

> 6.   ?    " ".     ,       /  ,     .


    -  ,    " "!      ,  !

----------


## mvf

-1137.

_)   6 -     .      " ";_

----------

> -1137.
> 
> _)   6 -     .      " ";_


,  !  :Smilie:

----------

!   .   ,    ,         -,       ?

----------

,      - " "    .        ?            .

----------


## vak

.   ,               ?       -  ? ( , ?       /  ).
ps...   ,     ,  - ...

----------


## Edolorin

.

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?


   / ,      - .

----------

> / ,      - .


      !    !  :Frown:

----------


## ZZZhanna

-,      :Abuse:        .

----------

> ,    .      "",    /   , ,    1137  /   ""  "",    "" - .      /   1?      . ""?        "".         :   . ""  "",    /   "".   . ..)))


... !..   ..    -  /,   ()   ,    ""(  ,   /     "")        ""        (.. "")?

----------


## Edolorin

> / ,      - .


     ?         .
    ?

----------


## Switch

:       ?  - -. ,          .       1, SAP.

----------

,        : 
 1          ,    -?

----------


## AndreyZh

> ,        : 
>  1          ,    -?


: pismoMFRF_03-07-15_11_ot_310112.pdf

----------

:    2 -   2009 ....  .     ,    2 /     .     -        /...        ....?

----------

.         -        , :    ,    /     ,        .        -     ,    ?

----------

